# HOW TO: Post embedded pictures on BCA



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Someone once said, "_A picture is worth a thousand words_". My interpretation (Jobberism) is _"Don't waste your or my time typing and describing, just show me a picture_." Hehe.

If you have ever wondered how to post big embedded pictures to share with other forum members whether it's for your tank journals or photogallery; or very desperate to sell your equipment, livestock, or plants.

For the number of new members, young and old, computer literate and computer less literate, or people who just forgot, here's a quick tutorial on how to post pictures you uploaded from a third-party image hosting site such as Photobucket, Picasa, Flickr, Tinypic...and onto BCA forum.

***NOTE: You would have uploaded a picture onto a third-party site which hosts images and shares videos such as Photobucket, Picasa, or Flickr. These are the three most commonly used sites.

For existing Google gmail account: Picasa
For Facebook users: Photobucket
If you have neither, you can use Flickr or Tinypic

For this tutorial purpose, I will be using Picasa for my example.
*

*********************************************************************************************************************

To post a picture in this forum, follow the instructions below:

1.) Suggest you have a web browser open for both BCA and Picasa.
2.) Once you uploaded your picture onto Picasa, locate the EMBED IMAGE link or IMG CODE for the picture (URL link, HTML link). 
3.) After locating the link, COPY the link.
The URL link for the picture would look similar to the following:

```
[url]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-7V5XIZ52JcI/TT5Q798axkI/AAAAAAAAAjg/H19TSV15A54/s640/IMG_3812.jpg[/url]
```
4.) Now go to the BCA location you want to place the photo. In the message toolbox area above, find an toolbox icon INSERT IMAGE and click it. A window should open up. There will be two tabs: FROM COMPUTER or FROM URL. Select FROM URL.
5.) PASTE the copied link into the insertion area. 
6.) *IMPORTANT:* At this point, you have a choice to have the picture linked from Picasa/Photobucket or uploaded to the BCA server. If you upload the picture to the BCA server, the embedded picture will be a thumbnail size/format (small picture).

*OPTION #1* - *FOR BIG EMBEDDED PICTURE:* *Unchecking* this box "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" will mean that the picture will be retrieved from where you uploaded the picture (Picasa, Photobucket...)

*OPTION #2* - *FOR SMALL THUMBNAIL PICTURE:* *Checking* this box "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" will mean you will upload the selected picture onto the BCA server much like uploading a picture from your computer to the BCA server.

***RECOMMENDED TO FOLLOW OPTION #1: To help alleviate BCA server resources, it is recommended to link the picture from Picasa/Photobucket; therefore UNCHECKING the box "Retrieve remote file and reference locally"*

7.) Once you have decided how you want the picture linked/uploaded, click OK. This will automatically generate a HTML tag inside your message box like the followingplease disregard the mispelled IG and ATTCH).

*OPTION #1* - If you unchecked the box "Retrieve remote file and reference locally".

```
[IMG]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-7V5XIZ52JcI/TT5Q798axkI/AAAAAAAAAjg/H19TSV15A54/s800/IMG_3812.jpg[/IG]
```
*OPTION #2* - If you checked the box "Retrieve remote file and reference locally".

```
[ATTACH=CONFIG]7428[/ATTCH]
```
The picture is now embedded into the post from wherever it is linked or uploaded.

8.) Now if you're finished with typing and attaching pictures, and ready to post, just click SUBMIT NEW THREAD, SUBMIT REPLY, POST QUICK REPLY, SAVE, or SAVE CHANGES.

*OPTION #1* - If you unchecked the box "Retrieve remote file and reference locally".









*OPTION #2* - If you checked the box "Retrieve remote file and reference locally".








9.) VOILA, BINGO, BANGO, LUONGO...You've just posted a picture onto this forum successfully.








If you're having trouble or experiencing difficulties, just post a comment on this thread and I'm sure a bunch of BCA members will gladly guide you to remedying any problem you are encountering.


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

use tinypic.com without account registration


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tutorial this is worth a sticky


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

good post Ming! One I like to use is imgur: the simple image sharer you don't have to register on it either. Plus they have some cool ad-ons (Uploading Tools - Imgur) that makes it so you can simply Just right click any image (from internet or PC) and select "upload image on imgur", image is automatically copied in the clipboard and a new tab opens to the imgur page. Cool feature so you don't have to save an image to your PC before uploading it.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Updated with new procedures for the new forum interface. Thanks Diztrbd1 for proofreading.


----------

